# Starting a new game in North Dade, Fl



## Coyotl (Jan 20, 2008)

To those interested in starting up a new game we're looking for three people to play a very laid back game and just have some fun. We'll be playing at red road and miami gardens in north dade, I'll be a player in the game and my friend will be the DM.  There will be gaming music and cool ambience to enhance the mood of the game.  It is preferred you bring your own refreshments and food but there will be some on hand. We want to play to have a good time and share the experience of DnD and do a huge blowout til the release of 4th edition. 

The game will be run by Tom and he has been running games for 17 years so he's very experienced and has written the story we'll be playing.  

Background:  A lost Roman like civilization rising from ashes in a land filled with barbaric despots and monsters forged of horrible ancient magics.  This will mostly be a Horror/Fantasy game.   

Please no rule lawyers, power gamers or any other sort of disruptive behavior.  Games will be held Saturday from 6pm till whenever.   Using 3.5 d&d rules will change to 4 ed in time but not right away. 

if interested please email me at brandon.m.gregg@gmail.com


----------

